# Sunshine, a new camera and my GTI



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

*Sunshine, a new camera and my GTI (EDIT new photos added)*

As we enjoyed such a lovely day today I decided in high spirits to treat the GTI to a spring clean.

It's 4 and half years old now but it still looks as good as the day i picked it up (well better after the odd mod here and there) :laugh:

Proof you can enjoy a black GTI and proof you can look after monza's.

Pretty normal wash routine today topped off with my favourite wax pinnacle sovereign. I've bought some Dodo supernatural recently but still believe this to be a far nicer wax. Its still swirl free so no machine correction needed.

Sorry to bore you all with the same location as normal, i promise one day i will take some shots somewhere more exciting than my drive :ashamed:

The camera is a Panasonic TZ65 which with a 12x zoom is proving to be a great all rounder. I've sold my SLR, pocketed £150 and got myself a camera which is far more effective with my photography skills or lack of!

The pics....

































































Just taken a few shots in the sun and away from my drive:thumb:


















































Cheers for looking guys

Ryan


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Stunning job, the wetness to that paint is amazing


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

nice motor. looking well


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

looks sweet! reflections are mad!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: :argie: that is simply stunning :argie:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

always looks great.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice car and great work a lot of glossiness and reflectivity :thumb:


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

wow :argie: :argie: :argie:

Thats stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Niiiiice :thumb:

Gotta love a good carnauba like Souveran


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

As above the wetness is unreal


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, very nice job!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

:doublesho 
That looks amazing!


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

that is stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like the camera does a great job of capturing that shine, as many others have said, stunning!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

You're all too kind.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Top job Ryan


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

That looks fantastic mate top job .


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Got to be wettest black car i've ever seen:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Theres prizes for that look:lol:

Absolutely unreal! well done and nice car.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

like a swimming pool you could dive into mate.

Not sure how much is the camera. Are the photos altered in photoshop at all?

Eitherway stunning work.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic wet/glossy finish, a real testament to you mate :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

david_h said:


> like a swimming pool you could dive into mate.
> 
> Not sure how much is the camera. Are the photos altered in photoshop at all?
> 
> Eitherway stunning work.


I always use the quick fix button in iPhoto but that's about it. I have photoshop but have no idea how to use it


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

winrya said:


> I always use the quick fix button in iPhoto but that's about it. I have photoshop but have no idea how to use it


How bad is the durability on sovereign? 1 wash?

I love the finish, but would like it to last 4 months.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

that looks glossy as ;-)


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

david_h said:


> How bad is the durability on sovereign? 1 wash?
> 
> I love the finish, but would like it to last 4 months.


No certainly not 1 wash, you should aim to reapply every 2-3 months. Seriously though, it's so easy to apply and remove that I can wax the golf in under 15 mins


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to say the car looks fantastic, i wish i could have my car looking half as wet as that. What have to got lying under the Sovereign?


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Cracking car that!


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic..very nice...my inlaw wants me to machine and wax his golf v this weekend.

Doubt i can follow that gloss though....


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dripping wet look - stunning fella!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Benji471 said:


> I have to say the car looks fantastic, i wish i could have my car looking half as wet as that. What have to got lying under the Sovereign?


I applied lime prime by machine on a finishing pad a couple of months ago and I'm pretty sure there is supernatural under there somewhere :lol:

I have to give limeprime massive credit, it's so easy with machine and has a good level of correction and leaves amazing wetness and gloss.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

marc-l said:


> Fantastic..very nice...my inlaw wants me to machine and wax his golf v this weekend.
> 
> Doubt i can follow that gloss though....


it's pretty tough paint but if the Audi in your avatar is yours, you already know what that's like:lol:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Im currently using lime prime, but topping it off with AG HD with is great for durability and beading but, your car is something else.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The depth of the paint is amazing!

Simply stunning!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow - lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

A great finish!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Dripping ! Very very nice.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice!

looks proper glossy and wet (like my soon-to-be wife )


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow ! I bet it didn't look that good when it came out from the showroom.:thumb::thumb:

Was that achieved using paste wax or the liquid wax ?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Captainicemandw said:


> Wow ! I bet it didn't look that good when it came out from the showroom.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Was that achieved using paste wax or the liquid wax ?


No it didn't, mostly because it was covered in white overspray speckles

I found detailing world looking for a solution to it and that was when i found clay The rest is history, OCD for life!

I use the paste wax which as you will notice is much more expensive than the liquid wax. Unfortunate especially because I'm about to run out

Again guys, thanks for all the kind comments, you're all making me far richer, I still can't find a car to replace it with and you're all reminding me I shouldn't be in a big rush:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

BLIMEY! - that's amazingly wet.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what wax is it?

any glaze etc used?


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

winrya said:


> No it didn't, mostly because it was covered in white overspray speckles
> 
> I found detailing world looking for a solution to it and that was when i found clay The rest is history, OCD for life!
> 
> ...


Go for the Mk VI, they look much better in my opinion. If mechanically the car is sound, then there is no real reason to change, is there ?

My colleague has a 2.0 Edition 30 with DSG and he loves it to bits


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow - stunning! :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> what wax is it?
> 
> any glaze etc used?


Its pinnacle sovereign with dodo supernatural underneith from a previous application. Before the dodo a couple of months back i used limeprime by machine.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Captainicemandw said:


> Go for the Mk VI, they look much better in my opinion. If mechanically the car is sound, then there is no real reason to change, is there ?
> 
> My colleague has a 2.0 Edition 30 with DSG and he loves it to bits


I love the mk5's but havent been sold on the mk6 yet. Massive money for pretty much the same car. The interior is even nicer but i don't like the front and rear of the mk6. Yes mechanically it is perfect and running a healthy 251bhp and 308lb of torque so I'm certainly not on the hunt for more speed

If I had the money the only car i really really want at the moment is a scirocco R. But at 35k used, no thanks!


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Call the police...You cannot get rid of the wettest black golf on the planet! 

I dont even like golfs that much and yours is truely stunning to look at! 

I have a swirl free met Black car that gets treated with Zymol concours and Swissvax Best of show but like i've said yours oustanding! (Mine is too lol - but yours is in a different league)

But is it your hard work or help from VW finest factory paintjob?

Hats of to you fella as I cannot see it getting any wetter


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

that looks glossy as **** :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks cracking mate. Really deep look. What did you dress the tyres with?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Looks cracking mate. Really deep look. What did you dress the tyres with?


I use megs endurance. Tried a few others but I always come back to this product:thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

revocupra said:


> Call the police...You cannot get rid of the wettest black golf on the planet!
> 
> I dont even like golfs that much and yours is truely stunning to look at!
> 
> ...


LOL cheers. I think its a combo of clay, menzerna, limeprime and quality waxes and 4 years of messing around with combos. That said, there is very little orange peel which helps with the gloss. Our BMW mini has lots of orange peel and that really stops you getting a really glossy finish


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

WOW that is one gorgeous looking golf!! Looks far cleaner than any av seen on a forecourt. How longs does a pot of souveran was last ya?

Rich


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

richard33dees said:


> WOW that is one gorgeous looking golf!! Looks far cleaner than any av seen on a forecourt. How longs does a pot of souveran was last ya?
> 
> Rich


It lasts a good while. I bought my tub in 2006 I think and it probably has 2-3 applications left


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks stunning, good work mate!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

That car looks dripping - top job fella well done - credit to you.....


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Your new camera is doing a great job capturing a very very glossy black Golf, Looks superb.:thumb:


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't posted on DW in a while, still come on for a nosey - but the depth of shine on your car is fantastic!

So much so, I am ordering some souveran, I've been trying to decide on Glasur, BOS & SN, and your pictures have sold this to me.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

It's easy to see that your GTI has always been really well looked after :thumb: 
The finish on the bodywork looks amazing plus the new camera takes some great shots too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

that looks very shiny, have you edited the pics or not?


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

looking good, did my mk6 last weekend and was pretty pleased with the results, but maybe its down to being only a few weeks old?


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

AMazing, but the tyre shine on the tread is worrying


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks amazing, great shots!


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mighty fine, that black looks amazing :buffer: 

Must be the new camera :lol:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I Like:argie:
No need to change it yet if you still love it


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

brad mole said:


> that looks very shiny, have you edited the pics or not?


I did reply earlier in the thread

I've just used the iphoto quick fix button which tidies the pictures a little bit but certainly there is no photoshop magic going on


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

PDK said:


> I haven't posted on DW in a while, still come on for a nosey - but the depth of shine on your car is fantastic!
> 
> So much so, I am ordering some souveran, I've been trying to decide on Glasur, BOS & SN, and your pictures have sold this to me.


I'm sure you'll be impressed:thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I've added some new shots on the first page away from my drive and in the sun

I've edited the title but as yet it's still the same for some reason??


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow mate, what an AMAZING shine. Makes me want to go out and get a black car (ANY black car), just to see if I can achieve the same shine (but somehow, I think not ! )

The car`s an absolute credit to you bud; well done ! :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great looks stunning


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks absolutely sensational. The shine is so deep you could almost swim in it. :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

looks fantastic!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That's the shinest thing in the entire world....possibly lol, awesome though, looks dripping wet through, one of the best looking Black cars ive ever seen


----------



## mu71rd (Apr 5, 2010)

that is stunning paintwork! simply can't believe it. 

i have the almost identical car, and it doesn't look a patch on that. Have you wetsanded the orange peel down, or did it just not have any?

really makes me want to get seriously stuck in with my rotary. have a good range of Menz polishes, and some coolfoam polishing and finishing pads for the rotary (and the range of menz pads, which work best on the DA i think)

hurry up and arrive, PTG!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

that looks so wet its soakin!! very nice finish and good job. Im so jealous! really impressed btw :thumb:


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

ridiculously amazing wet look, one of the best i have ever seen. hats off to you for keeping it looking so superb:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Now that is one of the best looking finishes i have seen for a while, well done.

So, this begs the question, what was your process and what have you done/used to get this so ggod?


----------



## TommyZetecS (May 25, 2010)

the standard i hope to achive!!!


----------



## jaydubveedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! :thumb:

As a fellow MKV GTI owner, hats off for keeping the Monza's looking that good for so long!

Don't know about you, but I never go near curbs anymore.......


----------



## snowie (Apr 19, 2010)

great looking car.i cant believe the shine you have on it


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Best ive seen in a while, awsome job!


----------



## Mr_Enigma (May 4, 2010)

My jaw actually dropped when I saw that for the first time. I just thought I'd share my appreciation.


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

those reflections are insane! I am very very impressed!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Not been in the showroom for a while so didn't realise this thread was still going



mu71rd said:


> that is stunning paintwork! simply can't believe it.
> 
> i have the almost identical car, and it doesn't look a patch on that. Have you wetsanded the orange peel down, or did it just not have any?
> 
> ...


It does have a little orange peel, worst on the boot but very little on the sides of the car and almost none on the front. I don't have the guts to wet sand although the results seem stunning from the other posts that have been posted. My other half has a bmw mini and the orange peel is really bad on that, think its a bit of a trend for bmw's?!



jaydubveedub said:


> Absolutely awesome! :thumb:
> 
> As a fellow MKV GTI owner, hats off for keeping the Monza's looking that good for so long!
> 
> Don't know about you, but I never go near curbs anymore.......


Lol, yes i park a mile away. I previously had goodyear f1 assymetrics which had pretty forgiving rim protectors that have saved me twice. I'm running vredestein ultrac sessantas at the moment which I can see are not going to be so forgiving so I'm taking even more care than ever before!



ALANSHR said:


> Now that is one of the best looking finishes i have seen for a while, well done.
> 
> So, this begs the question, what was your process and what have you done/used to get this so ggod?


It's had everything done to it, it's really been 4.5 years of obsession:lol:

To get it to this standard it's basically been;

Clayed,

machined with menz intensive polish (6-9 months ago)

machined with menz final finish (6-9 months ago)

Dodo lime prime on a finishing pad - This really leaves a stunning finish, removes any marring or slight swirling and the wax sits on top a treat.

And topped with pinnacle sovereign as discussed earlier. I put another coat on saturday without doing anything other than washing it and the change in finish was stunning. It looks like glass and adds so much depth to the paint, it looks like there is depth in the pearl and like you can look into the layers. Problem is, I've got 1 application left so time to spend again

Thanks again everyone, it's lovely to get such nice feedback:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

A stunning motor and a credit to ya fella.....just can never get over how wet it looks....cracking mate


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

:argie:love it! Awesome!


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow!!! those reflection shots!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell that is amazing, what polish did you use prior ??


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So so wet mate, looks like it has such a wet looking glaze under that wax but it doesn't!

You need ocd to own a black car tho! Never again!


----------



## Soapy (Apr 8, 2009)

@ Winrya, check your private messages mate, you need to delete a few before i can send you any more. :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Soapy said:


> @ Winrya, check your private messages mate, you need to delete a few before i can send you any more. :thumb:


Done:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice car, nice pics, not sure I could give up my SLR though!


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

where can you buy the pinnacle wax from?


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Dean123 said:


> where can you buy the pinnacle wax from?


very nice avatar Dean :thumb:

I looked up Pinnacle Souveran Wax when I seen this awesome finish, some DW traders have it, Motorgeek, Elite Car Care & Performance Motorcare

I'm sure a quick google will find a few more too.

Rich


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

looks great, but isn't the driver's side front tyre mounted in the wrong direction??

(picture 2 and 13)

check this please, so you won't crash this beauty (and yourself of course)

greetz from Belgium


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

volvojos said:


> looks great, but isn't the driver's side front tyre mounted in the wrong direction??
> 
> (picture 2 and 13)
> 
> ...


Cheers but they are the correct way round:thumb:

They are Vredestein ultrac sessantas which have a weird tread pattern which is why they look wrong, they are different on each side

take a look here http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=518721&mid=0


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning car and the pics are insane!~!~


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

car looks amazing


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, that is a wicked glossy finish... very nice!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

lovely GTI!


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutley stunning. I have always wanted and will get one of these as my next car after seen this one!


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

That looks immense! Awesome job!


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am looking for one of these, you selling it?


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have never seen a GTi look so wet! Thats eye watering! Whats the secret and more importantly is a similar effect achievable with VW'd reflex silver!?


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Gorgeous mate.
stunning finish.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking Sharp...:thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Dean123 said:


> I am looking for one of these, you selling it?


I've been considering it but I'm struggling with the idea of parting with it


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning reflections on a Stunning Car!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Spesh99 said:


> I have never seen a GTi look so wet! Thats eye watering! Whats the secret and more importantly is a similar effect achievable with VW'd reflex silver!?


Unfortunately you'll never get the glossy wetness from lighter colours like silver. As long as your paint is defect free then silver paint from experience seems to work better with sealents than wax. Something like zaino z2 pro should give a nice finish


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovely looking car:argie:


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Ryan,

Your golf looks mint fella. If you hadn't said how old it was I would have never have guessed. As everyone else has said the wetness looks fantastic.

Can I ask what your wash process is and how long it took you to clean mate?

Regards

Mark


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

croydesurf said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Your golf looks mint fella. If you hadn't said how old it was I would have never have guessed. As everyone else has said the wetness looks fantastic.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

as it turns out I did this exact process on Tuesday for the first time since the end of the summer. Took 3 hours all in

APC wheels, tyres and arches
Snowfoam the car
2 bucket method
Jetwash off
Dry with last touch and 2 CG miracle dryers
Dress tyres with megs endurance

(this process always the same for every wash and takes me around an hour)

And to refine the finish every 6 months or so

Lime prime by Porter cable on a finishing pad
A layer of pinnacle sovereign paste wax by hand applicator pad
Layer of poor boys wheel sealent on alloys

(takes around 2 hours)

And thats it:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm very shiny :argie:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks very nice..

My mate can't look after his black GTi and certainly can't look after his Monzas..


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

winrya said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> as it turns out I did this exact process on Tuesday for the first time since the end of the summer. Took 3 hours all in
> 
> ...


Thats about the same for me too nice work:thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

qstix said:


> Looks very nice..
> 
> My mate can't look after his black GTi and certainly can't look after his Monzas..


I never knew anything about detailing when i bought this car 5 and half years ago. Thanks to detailing world it looks like it does now

Monza's need lots of care. The key I have found is nothing more aggressive than apc and getting outside with a bucket and washmitt after journeys on salty winter roads. The salt sitting on the wheels is what ruins them! I used hot rims (safe for all wheels apparently) on them at around 18 months old and within a few weeks every wheel had white worm but vw swapped all 4 under warranty. I'm sure that was what killed them and touch wood, 4 years later, they are all still perfect


----------



## Mark E (May 31, 2010)

Mmm..very nice!!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks gorgeous, very glossy.


----------



## batesy (Mar 3, 2011)

iv'e seen that b4 looking great ryan


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

That is wetter then Amsterdam! Fair play might be my next car with a bit of luck


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Mate that is one mint sexy GTI!!!!!! Fair play.....


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks absolutely epic. If I can ever achieve a finish similar to that on my black Aygo then I will be a very happy bunny indeed! Amazing work.


----------



## andytvcams (Aug 31, 2010)

Stunning finish.Loverly job.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice tyres lol

Seriously though, that's stunning mate. You missed a bit though....


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

dude thats one wet looking finish job well done.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Superspec said:


> Nice tyres lol
> 
> Seriously though, that's stunning mate. You missed a bit though....


Cheers Rich. And yes, great tyres:thumb:


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Love the second photo!

It's like CGI they use in the movies!!


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Two fantastic things here: The job on the car and the brilliant use of natural lighting to show it off. Good work! Your camera skills are better than you think...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh dear good that is stunning mate!

You've just made my life a lot easier, no Candy White Ed30's doesn't bother me anymore, I want black again! 

Stunning, stunning work. I'll be having some Pinnacle too!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

I now want a black car!!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Is that a pearl black gti? I have a new mk6 golf due tomorrow in deep black pearl (unfortunatley its only a 1.4 tsi 122) so I now know what kind of perfection I need to aim for  Nice work!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CANNOT wait to get my Ed30 and some Souveran!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks aweseme fella! :thumb:

Are you sure you've not oiled it up for the pics?


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning! Looks really glossy!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> CANNOT wait to get my Ed30 and some Souveran!!


Russ , You will love Souveran :thumb: 
Souveran gives *wettest* deepest look even you use it on light colours you will get super wet-look :thumb:


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Great motor exceedingly well presented!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely looking car and obviously well looked after :thumb:

R32 rear lights ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh - that's the wettest black pictures I've seen on this forum - stunning work there fella :thumb: 

When you see these pics, it makes owning a black car worthwhile.


----------

